# Mom Cleaned My Ears!!!!



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike has an ear infection, again, and I had just finished cleaning his ears before applying his morning dose of medicine....he HATES getting his ears cleaned...kinda drives him wild....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXDO2d-H4yQ


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

know how you feel, Tom only has to see that ear cleaner bottle and he's off, when I do catch him it's like trying to hold onto a bucking bronco


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Aww poor Ike. Mama's just trying to help you feel better. He's so cute.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Mom's just trying to help big boy!!!!! Kady's gotten to the point she just rolls over and bears it anymore!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I now put the cleanser bottle in pan of hot tap water and let it warm up a bit before I put it in his ears. He doesn't mind it as much when it's warm. He still gets the zoomies going though. Any excuse for a good round of the zoomies.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

AWWW POOR POOR IKE ...
BUT YOU KNOW IKE, IT COULD HAVE BEEN WORSE ...
YOU COULD HAVE BEEN AN ...

*...*


*...*


*...*


*







*


MOM, TAKE A BREAK FROM THE POLITICAL DEBATE & GO SEE WHAT GREAT LADY DANE HAS TO SAY ... !!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww poor kid! He has the squiggly-wigglies goin' on in those ears of his!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

T&T said:


> AWWW POOR POOR IKE ...
> BUT YOU KNOW IKE, IT COULD HAVE BEEN WORSE ...
> YOU COULD HAVE BEEN AN ...
> 
> ...



Hey, I did some reading and she is referring to Yeast infections or bacterial infections. Ike has both. I'll go further thru the sites and see what else is there.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Blush LOVES to have her ears cleaned (good thing too, poor girl!) she does the same carpet rub after each bath though. she also does it in the grass after a good swim, her own way to dry herself I guess.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I always thought the full body rub was their attempt to get the dirt back on...


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor Iky olboy


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I once tried the ear stuff on myself. It stings like crazy.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Cam's Mom said:


> I once tried the ear stuff on myself. It stings like crazy.


I may try it and see what it feels like. I have OtiRinse. I'd hate to think it's stinging and making matters worse. The whole point is to soothe the ear.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

cute video.....lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Ike. Hope your ears clear up and you can have zoomies for the fun of it instead of meds.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Aww... I'm sure he's miserable, but he looks so darn cute!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor Ikey boy! My boys hate it too!


----------

